# New to expat



## Flexgroo (Apr 24, 2021)

Hello everyone, we are in the beginning stages of planning to move to Chiang Mai from USA, maybe in a year or so, so will have a month trip there first next summer. We are 54 and 56. Our first question is what type of worldwide insurance do we need that works in Thailand. After that any other helpful hint would be great.

thanks, Mike


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Ordinarily for a simple month long trip one would take out travel insurance that would cover medical (including repatriation), and loss (theft, cancellation etc), however I would suggest that if not all, then the vast majority of insurers will have triggered the pandemic, epidemic clauses in their terms and conditions - so any COVID related claim would not likely be honoured.


----------

